# Cut half log notch in 6" round posts for railing



## pismo10 (Apr 30, 2010)

These railing posts will be mounted to the face joist of a deck. What is the best way to cut these notches? I do not have a band saw or access to one. I was thinking a jig on either side of the round post to use as a guide for a wood saws all or big jigsaw blade. Like a 3" flat surface on either side of the post and cut longitudinally anchoring everything well before. I need to do 20+ posts so time is an issue. I dont really want to hand saw them all. I must be able to rig up a jig to help with this.


----------



## pismo10 (Apr 30, 2010)

Thanks for any help or ideas…


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

got any pictures ?
it would help to understand the problem .


----------



## pismo10 (Apr 30, 2010)

Basically I need to cut these 6" round log posts lengthwise, down the middle about 10-12 inches and remove that piece to make the notch.


----------



## manumurf (Mar 4, 2010)

So you are attaching them to a square post, so you need the notch to be flat like the picture? Or are you attaching it to another round post? Top or bottom type (finally figured out how to make a round notch in sketchup)


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

making a 'u' in the top of a round post ,
about 1 1/2" x 10" to 12" down ?
or round to round as michael asks ?


----------



## pismo10 (Apr 30, 2010)

The picture is exactly what I need. Posts are attaching to a flat surface.


----------



## manumurf (Mar 4, 2010)

And the logs are 6" diameter? So you have to get a 3" deep cross cut and rip off the waste down the center. Without a bandsaw to do the ripping with you could probably rig up a cradle to put the log in and use a circular saw to make repetitive cuts across the log about 1/2" apart to the proper depth and then chip the waste out with a hammer or a hatchet or a wide chisel.

Cradle could be just 2 6" wide plywood pieces with some thin ply or masonite across the top to hold them 6" apart (thin material so you don't sacrifice depth of cut). Straddle the log with it and crosscut the log at the right depth moving the cradle along the log until you get the length you want. Nail a cleat into the end of the log to keep it from rolling around on you.


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

way to go michael !

that's what i did with a router for my deck posts ,
but they were square ,
and i was only going to 3/8th depth .
inset 2×10's and thru bolted them .


----------



## pismo10 (Apr 30, 2010)

Last posts i did were pre notched, saved me hours. These log ones are not however.


----------

